# Porträtfotografie



## buko (25. September 2003)

Mal ne Frage an die Profis unter euch.

Ich will zu Hause ein Porträt fotografieren. Habe ne Speigelreflexkamera (keine digitale)  nur mit dem eingebautem Blitz. Also kein extra Blitz. Als Seitenlicht wollte ich evtl. ne Wohnzimmerlampe und/oder ne Baustellenlampe nehmen.

Soll ich dann noch den Blitz zuschalten oder soll ich ohne Blitz fotografieren?


----------



## Leola13 (25. September 2003)

Hai, 

je nach dem welchen Effekt Du erreichen willst.

Denk dran : Mit der Wohnzimmerlampe/Baustellenlampe gibt es Probleme bei Farbfilmen.

Such mal hier im Forum, da gibt es einige Links mit guten Tipps.

In Erwartung des Porträt im Bereich Galerie, Ihr ergebenster  Stefan


----------



## Vitalis (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von buko _
> *Mal ne Frage an die Profis unter euch.
> 
> Ich will zu Hause ein Porträt fotografieren. Habe ne Speigelreflexkamera (keine digitale)  nur mit dem eingebautem Blitz. Also kein extra Blitz. Als Seitenlicht wollte ich evtl. ne Wohnzimmerlampe und/oder ne Baustellenlampe nehmen.
> ...


 Um irgendwelche bestimmte Effekte zu erzielen kann der Blitz vielleicht nützlich sein. Aber allgemein seh ich keinen Sinn darin, den einzusetzen, wenn Du  sowieso schon normale Lampen benutzt. 

Und wie Leola schon gesagt hat, brauchst Du dann wohl Film für Kunstlicht oder Farbfilter, damit die Farben nicht verfälscht werden.


----------

